# Problem building smartmontools 5.39 under 7.2



## Wapcaplet (Dec 25, 2009)

I got sysutils/smartmontools 5.39 to build successfully under 8.0-R, but I get the following error when I try building it with 7.2-R:


```
os_freebsd.cpp:60:27: error: libusb20_desc.h: No such file or directory
os_freebsd.cpp:61:22: error: libusb20.h: No such file or directory
os_freebsd.cpp: In function 'int os_freebsd::usbdevlist(int, short unsigned int&, short unsigned int&, short unsigned int&)':
os_freebsd.cpp:1675: error: 'libusb20_be_alloc_default' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1677: error: 'libusb20_be_device_foreach' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1680: error: 'libusb20_dev_open' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1685: error: 'libusb20_dev_get_device_desc' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1689: error: 'libusb20_dev_get_iface_desc' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1695: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct os_freebsd::LIBUSB20_DEVICE_DESC_DECODED'
os_freebsd.cpp:1673: error: forward declaration of 'struct os_freebsd::LIBUSB20_DEVICE_DESC_DECODED'
os_freebsd.cpp:1696: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct os_freebsd::LIBUSB20_DEVICE_DESC_DECODED'
os_freebsd.cpp:1673: error: forward declaration of 'struct os_freebsd::LIBUSB20_DEVICE_DESC_DECODED'
os_freebsd.cpp:1697: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct os_freebsd::LIBUSB20_DEVICE_DESC_DECODED'
os_freebsd.cpp:1673: error: forward declaration of 'struct os_freebsd::LIBUSB20_DEVICE_DESC_DECODED'
os_freebsd.cpp:1698: error: 'libusb20_dev_close' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1699: error: 'libusb20_be_free' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1704: error: 'libusb20_dev_close' was not declared in this scope
os_freebsd.cpp:1711: error: 'libusb20_be_free' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools/work/smartmontools-5.39.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools/work/smartmontools-5.39.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools/work/smartmontools-5.39.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools.

===>>> make failed for sysutils/smartmontools
===>>> Aborting update
```
Has anyone else successfully built it under 7.2?


----------



## Cka3o4Huk (Jan 7, 2010)

I have same problem under 8.0 stable


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD reba 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Mon Nov 30 16:39:54 MSK 2009     mizh@reba:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KRNL8  i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

Try rebuilding/reinstalling devel/libusb.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 7, 2010)

Cka3o4Huk said:
			
		

> I have same problem under 8.0 stable
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Well it cannot be the same problem, because the latest libusb is already in the base of FBSD8.0. Btw. I'm using FBSD8-stable and smartmontools without any problem.


----------



## venom (Jan 24, 2011)

[cmd=]cd /usr/src/lib/libusb/ && make && make install clean[/cmd]


----------



## moeti (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got the same problem: have you removed USB support from world ?

If so, then you have an old libusb on your system.
So you need to rebuild libusb by yourself:

```
cd /usr/src/lib/libusb/
  make all && make install
```


----------

